# pregnacare conception and berocca



## supernoodle (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi there, I was wondering if it would be safe to take pregnacare conception along with berocca 1 a day effervescent, looking at the packs they both have similar (not all) vitamins and minerals listed.
Thanks so much


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

No need to take both. Pregnacare conception will provide the vitamins and minerals needed when planning pregnancy (the main essential things are the folic acid and vitamin D supplements)


----------



## supernoodle (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks so much! Would taking both cause any problems? I am feeling pretty run down at the moment


----------

